# NEW AT TRAPPING



## znhunter (Apr 16, 2007)

J/W if anybody know and tips to trap muskrat and mink.Also im just wondering where to put the bait right in front of it and real close or on the the trap itself.What kinda bait do i use to trap yotes.THANKS


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Question here too. I too a different sporting oods store and loved it. I found out that the guy buys old traps. I was thinking I could take the old traps my dad found and trade them for a new one. If I were going to buy a snap trap (leghold), what all would I have to do to get ***** and coyotes. I have trails located.


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

If you don't even know where to put the bait you have a lot of research to do and you probably shouldn't trap coyotes your first year. You should read every post on this forum that is remotely related to your question and then ask more specific questions if you still have them. There are other websites like traps4kids that are good but traps4kids forum is not good. The forum is inexperienced trappers giving advice to other inexperienced trappers and I don't see how that is helpful.


----------



## TRAPPERSC (Jun 28, 2007)

Look into joining your states trapper association and visiting their meets. You can pick up all the supplies you'll need there as well as see demos.


----------

